#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Dark Souls Remastered !!!

## Assassin

When Dark Souls was launched in 2011, it helped consolidate a new kind of action role. Since then, players have clung to the game, with wrestling teams and massive, annual critics. Dark Souls is more ritual of the game right now, and it was inevitable that we would have a remaster. I think I agree. Now it arrived as a Remastered version on May 25th, 2018 developed by "FromSoftware" for Playstation 4 (played), Xbox One, PC, Nintendo Switch. Dark Souls is a Rekindling Ceremony game considered this is the same game we all know and love. It will give you 40 hours of Gameplay. 

*Dark Souls Gameplay Trailer:*

----------

